# Meet my two new rescues, Ben & Jerry



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

So the owners just dropped them off and she was lovely. She genuinely cared about her rats which was so nice to see. She told me that they're very kissy boys (which is brilliant!) And that they love shoulder riding. Meet Ben & Jerry.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

grats on the new boys! Love the names


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

They are ADORABLE.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

They are both sooo cute! Which is the one at the front? He has a sweet face


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

The one at the front is Ben thr dumbo, Jerry is the top earred  I have to say, I am SO glad I took them in... All they want to do is lick you, snuggle, have scratches and be with you continuously. They are the SWEETEST. Im hoping when B&J meet Rupe & Albert, they rub off on them as Rupert is still a hyper biter and Arthur is still so scardy pants (although getting better!). My other half is in love with B&J, should have seen her face when I said its time to go back in the cage, she looked like she wanted to live in there with them haha :')


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They're beautiful, full of kisses I'm sure for being rescued and loved


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Aaw so cute! Good luck with the intros!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll grab some more pictures of them tonight, they're so cute its unreal! I'm also sure Ben (dumbo) is my heart rat, he just melts into me. And thanks, terrified about intros to be honest but we'll get there!!


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

I LOVE their coloring!! My little Vinny was that color when we first got him and as he's gotten older he's lightened up, which makes me sad. Don't get me wrong, he's still adorable, but I loved that darker color!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

So glad they're still so full of love. Did the owner say why she couldn't keep them? She obviously cared about them? I like Jerry, but I've got a boy called Jerry and I'm used to top ears as I've never had a dumbo before. Glad you found your heart rat


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, they are gorgeous boys!


----------

